# what is this forum for?



## momatobe

well I like read the other one is for still born neonatal early infant loss things like that. The other loss one's for miscarriage. So what is this one for? Jw? Is it just like a subforum the others or something like that?


----------



## Imalia

It's like ronseal, exactly what it says on the tin. For people who have lost babies in the second trimester.

before 24 weeks medically a loss is a miscarriage, but for many of us, myself included, losing a baby at 20 weeks (as I did) feels very different physically and emotionally than an early loss. I felt like I had no connection and nothing in common with women who have had early losses, but I felt like I didn't really belong with women who had had later losses, or neonatal or SIDS losses either.

I'm not saying any kind of loss is greater than any other, I'm saying they are all different and it's not as clear cut as the medical profession would like you to believe.

I laboured, I delivered my son, I saw him and held him and I refuse to call him a miscarriage.


----------



## momatobe

oh I get that that makes sense. I was just wondering because like it seems a mixture of those who miscarry and those who gave birth. I saw in the other forum one lady who was in her second trimester who had a preemie who didn't survive so I got a little confused on where I should post.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

As above said really for those who have had 2nd tri losses, to me i felt like i didnt fit in the miscarriage section and i was one of the ladies who requested this forum, to the hopsitals my loss was considered in the 2nd tri, even though it was early 2nd tri (13 and a half weeks) our baby was still fully formed in a sense and after the op we knew he was a boy.....i never had a natural 'mc' never had bleeding pain etc...so found it very hard to fit in the mc support area, so yes this area is for those who have had 2nd tri losses....who dont feel they fit in the other loss areas. x


----------



## MaevesMummy

:thumbup: Its great this is being noticed!
Not a lot of people realise this happens, a lot of people dont want to know (My realtives included!)
In nthe second trimester if your baby goes to sleep inside you you tend to have labour induced, or sometimes munfortunatly surgery.
Or Labour will start naturally. I gave birth to a perfect tiny little girl who was alive, after 10 hours of labour. I really dont see this as miscarriage.
Of course its emotionally just as painful, a baby is a baby to the parents but physically its different.
3 more weeks and they would have tried to save her.

Its so good people are asking this question.
:friends:
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## v2007

2nd tri losses sweetie, any baby with a gestation of 13 weeks all the way to 26+6.

:hugs:

V xxx


----------



## momatobe

MaevesMummy said:


> :thumbup: Its great this is being noticed!
> Not a lot of people realise this happens, a lot of people dont want to know (My realtives included!)
> In nthe second trimester if your baby goes to sleep inside you you tend to have labour induced, or sometimes munfortunatly surgery.
> Or Labour will start naturally. I gave birth to a perfect tiny little girl who was alive, after 10 hours of labour. I really dont see this as miscarriage.
> Of course its emotionally just as painful, a baby is a baby to the parents but physically its different.
> 3 more weeks and they would have tried to save her.
> 
> Its so good people are asking this question.
> :friends:
> xxxxxxxxxxx

yeah, I get that. Like I went into premature labor with my son and I mostly considered it in the early infant loss stillborn section. But it seems more like people are more the ones who went fullterm.


----------



## MaevesMummy

:hugs:
Have replied to your other post, so sorry for your loss it must have been so tough. xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Kittique

I just want to add that first trimester losses also have a 'labour' as such. I had contactions for 9 hours before I guess i 'gave birth' though i did not get to see ..I was 11 weeks and not considered 2nd tri. First tri loss isn't always just like a heavy period........

t..


----------



## momatobe

that's pretty close to 2nd trimester


----------



## babesx3

Kittique said:


> I just want to add that first trimester losses also have a 'labour' as such. I had contactions for 9 hours before I guess i 'gave birth' though i did not get to see ..I was 11 weeks and not considered 2nd tri. First tri loss isn't always just like a heavy period........
> 
> t..

:hugs:


----------

